# other fish with parrots..



## steck (Dec 16, 2013)

trying to plan ahead here..


i am going to do a 76G half circle tank with Blood Parrots (likely around 6)


just wondering what other smaller fish i could throw in with them. wouldnt mind a list.

i have seen neons, angelfish, and barbs just to name a few in searching youtube parrot tanks..

thx all..


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I personally am overstocked .I change alot of water to deal with this.All in all I average normal conditions with a great amount of extra effort.I say this because according to aqadvisor(not the bible but a good reference) you will be 134% stocked and need 44% weekly water changes for just the parrots.
They are known to try to eat smaller fish so can't imagine where a responsible link had them with neons or other smaller fish.
That wasn't even the rant(get ready),parrots are a man made hybrib(highly frowned upon in the cichlid field).They have trouble competing for food and ,although have the possibilty of living for 10+ years, are usually short lived when mixed with competetive feeding fish(that's the rant).
I would house them in a species only tank if I were to keep them.It is actually still unclear except in the darkest corners of fish farms what fish are bred to create them .
there are many geusses out there ,but no real definate answer.They are "south american cichlids"(I guess) and not africans also.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Mr. Bandit - you need to work on your rants; not enough explanation marks, capital letters or upper case number symbols.

If you must keep blood parrots (rant coming...) (EW YUCK!!! ugly @%^#*% hybrids), then I would suggest well armored unaggressive catfish. In my limited experience observing them (never had them), as they get bigger, they attempt to be aggressive. They have a red devil personality with a jurupari ability to inflict actual damage. More like being pecked to death or bumped into like a koi. (I'm guessing there is great variation in personality... is the Midas complex stronger in it? Or is the Severum complex stronger in it?? [if indeed that is the parentage]) Probably as capable a piscivore as an jurupari as well - they'll just try harder!

Are you sure you wouldn't rather have 4 or 5 severums? I'd suggest the real parrot cichlid (Hoplarchus psittacus) but I don't think even two would fit in your tank.

And always remember, waterchanges are your best friend!

Just noticed this was in the African thread - Parrots are definitely New World Fish. (Americas)


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I really didn't rant enough!It is only personal opinion,but I rank blood parrots side by side with ballon mollies!!
BD has a good list of the lines these fish may come from,and like the idea of severums much better also.They are a beautiful fish.


----------

